
Ask HN: How can open-source maintainers get paid? - gurpreet-
I understand that the traditional route for open-source maintainers to get paid is to offer some sort of support plan to those who need it. Or accept donations.<p>However, support plans are great if you have a substantial project and donations are few and far between (take the GPG project for example).<p>So I&#x27;m wondering, is there a non-traditional way to getting paid for open-source work? Are there projects tackling this problem? Or is the only viable solution to take your code and close-source it?
======
0x54MUR41
There is a platform called Tidelift [1]. Basically, open-source maintainers
get paid from their subscriber. This platform was discussed recently on Hacker
News. You can click this link [2].

[1]: [https://tidelift.com/](https://tidelift.com/)

[2]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18063250](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18063250)

------
cimmanom
A couple major features in Django were funded via Kickstarter.

